# Το 2018...



## nickel (Dec 30, 2017)

Το 2018…

Να έχετε υγεία, για να απολαμβάνετε τα ωραία και να αντέχετε τα δύσκολα.

Να έχετε πολλή και καλή δουλειά, πολλούς πελάτες και πελάτισσες. Να σας πληρώνουν και να σας περισσεύουν — ακόμα κι αν είστε συνεπείς στις υποχρεώσεις σας. 

Να έχετε γύρω σας ανθρώπους που σας αγαπάνε και σας το δείχνουν — και το ίδιο να κάνετε κι εσείς.

Με πολλή Νόρμα και καθόλου Τόσκα.

Με τον Γάβρο στην κορυφή και τον Γαβρόγλου στο σπίτι του.

Με λιγάκι Πολάκη και καραλιγότερο Καρανίκα.

Με πραγματικές καθαρές εξόδους και καθαρές κουβέντες. Και λιγότερα σαχλά λογοπαίγνια.

;) :)  :lol:   :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2017)

Το 2018...

Ας φέρει ό,τι καλύτερο ποθεί ο καθένας (χωρίς να πατάει στους πόθους του άλλου).

Θα είμαστε έναν χρόνο πιο κοντά στο μέλλον...


----------



## Lefki (Jan 2, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα είμαστε έναν χρόνο πιο κοντά στο μέλλον...



... ή στο παρελθόν (βλέπω Χάινλαϊν στο κάτω ράφι :))

Καλή Χρονιά!


----------



## crystal (Jan 3, 2018)

Καλή χρονιά, με υγεία κι ό,τι επιθυμεί ο καθένας!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 3, 2018)

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία, ευτυχία, δημιουργικότητα, και ευημερία!


----------

